# Can the Gx-24 cut card stock and other flat media?



## Omalley49 (Nov 13, 2009)

My wife and our are looking to purchase a contour cutting plotter that can cut card stock, foil, and other flat type media. I know that the Graphtec Craft Robo will, but was wondering if the Roland GX-24 can use a media sheet in the same manner.

Any input would be appreciated,
Malcolm


----------



## robbysalz (Jun 9, 2010)

I was wondering that exact question! Roland never mentions that it does, while Craft Robo's site specifically says theirs can. 

I'd love to be able to use the Roland to cut card stock posters similar to this.








.

I can't see why the Roland won't, but does anyone have any input? I'd love to know before buying one.


----------



## Imagen (Jul 2, 2010)

Do you guys know how thik of a media can the gx-24 cut? cause its awesome to be able to cut stuff like that.........


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I imagine it could, but you would need some type of base. A lot of the smaller cutters will use a cuttable pad that has an adhesive on it. You place your paper on that and it gets fed through the cutter. My guess is, this would be the same concept. You would probably have to slow your cut speed down quite a bit and increase your pressure. I'm not sure which knife to use, but that would also have to change.


----------

